# Getting Fit and Getting Healthy



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck! I've just started really trying to get back into shape, riding more and taking walks (low impact, seriously effective) I've gotten back to the point that I can jog for longer than five minutes and not feel like I'm about to die  The more active you are the better your depression will get too, I know this first hand. It feels great to start having energy and motivation again. Don't give up!


----------



## FancyBug228 (Jul 14, 2013)

Bagheera said:


> So I have decided that it is time to get in shape. My depression has been kicking my butt lately, I'm exhausted all the time, my eating habits have started to tip back towards unhealthy, and I have zero cardiac fitness. I just joined the local YMCA, and am going to swim laps a few days a week. I can't run or really work out due to some serious injuries from riding a few years back. I swam laps for 20mins today and now feel like I got hit by a bus. Lol I am so out of shape! Wish me luck!


Earlier this year due to school and a family member going into the hospital i wasn't able to ride for about two months and my depression got worse but when I got back to riding again and started exercising i felt so much better. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

It will give you SO much energy over time, it's quite worth it. I got a gym membership about a week ago after I used up my 7-day free trial pass, and I've been so much more energetic since I've started working out again.

Also, I had my introductory PT session, and found out two things: my endurance is practically gone, and that my body fat % is too low from trying to eat healthy, so I can eat more crap and burn it off! I really do encourage you to stick with it. I'm feeling sore already, but that just lets you know something's working!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the support guys! Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've been super busy! The swimming is going great and it is definitely helping my depression! Plus my riding is starting to progress even faster due to my fitness level. I couldn't be happier. Well, except I've dropped some weight. I figure I just need to consume more calories and protein to maintain my current weight. I like having a few curves here and there. Being 5'11, 140lbs, and wearing a size 5 is perfect.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish you luck as well  
I'm going to start going for runs to help myself get in shape


----------

